

Missed Connections Reinvented - factoryhands
http://ohhey.me/

======
factoryhands
I was part of a Bushwick, Brooklyn themed hackathon team last weekend and we
came up with an idea to reinvent the idea of the Craigslist missed connection
by combining it with google maps and an in-app messaging service that lets you
verify and possibly connect to your missed connection. Had a lot of fun on
this project and I really think it improves and gives new life to the missed
connection idea. I also just kind of think it's super romantic.

